# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Sigmund Freud

## lediooo

Diçka mbi biografinë dhe teorinë e Freud

----------


## lediooo

Është e gabuar të besosh se një shkencë konsiston vetëm në parashtrime të provuara përfundimisht, dhe është e padrejtë të kërkohet që të jetë medoemos kështu. Është një kërkesë e atyre që ndiejnë nevojën për autoritet dhe nevojën për të zëvendësuar katekizmin fetar me diçka tjetër, qoftë ajo edhe shkencore. Shkenca në katekizmin e saj ka pak parime apodiktike; ajo konsiston kryesisht në parashtrime që i ka zhvilluar në shkallë të ndryshme probabiliteti. Aftësia për t’u kënaqur me këto përafërsime në vend të sigurisë dhe aftësia për të vazhduar punën konstruktive pavarësisht nga mungesa e konfirmimeve të fundme, janë në fakt tipare të prirjes shkencore të mendjes. Frojd. 

Historia e Frojdit, ashtu si e kujto tjetër, nis me të tjerët. Në rastin e tij, “të tjerët” ishin mentori dhe miku i tij, Dr. Joseph Breuer, dhe pacientja e tij, Ana O. 

Ana O ishte paciente e Joseph Breuer nga 1880 deri në 1882. Ana 21 vjeçare kalonte pjesën më të madhe të kohës së saj duke u kujdesur për të atin që lëngonte. Ajo kishte një kollë të fortë që dukej se s’kishte baza fizike. Kishte zhvilluar vështirësi në të folur, më pas u kthye në memece dhe filloi të fliste vetëm anglisht, në vend të gjermanishtes së saj të zakonshme.

Kur i ati ndërroi jetë, filloi të refuzonte ushqimin dhe zhvilloi një tërësi problemesh të pazakonta. Humbi ndjesitë në duar dhe në këmbë, zhvilloi disa paraliza dhe filloi të kishte spazma të pavullnetshme. Ajo kishte halucinacione pamore dhe të parët “tunel”.  Por kur u konsultuan specialistë të fushës, nuk u zbuluan shkaqe fizike të këtyre problemeve. 
Sikur të mos mjaftonte kjo, ajo kishte fantazira përrallash, luhatje dramatike të humorit dhe kreu disa përpjekje vetëvrasjeje. Diagnoza e Breuer-it ishte që ajo vuante nga ajo çka quhej atëherë histeri (sot çrregullim i konversionit), çka do të thoshte se kishte simptoma që dukeshin si fizike, por që s’ishin të tilla. 
Mbrëmjeve, Ana zhytej në gjendje që Breuer-i i quante “hipnoza spontane”, apo që vetë Ana i quante “re”. Breuer zbuloi se, gjatë këtyre gjendjeve transi, ajo arrinte të shpjegonte fantazirat që i shfaqeshin gjatë ditës dhe përvoja të tjera, dhe, më pas, ndjehej më mirë. Ana i quante këto episode “pastrim oxhaku” apo “të folur shërues”.
Ndonjëherë gjatë “pastrimit të oxhakut” thirrej në kujtesë ndonjë ngjarje emocionale që i jepte kuptim një simptome të veçantë. Shembulli i parë ishte kur kishte refuzuar të pinte ujë për ca kohë: ajo mbante mend se kishte parë një grua të pinte nga një gotë ku më parë kishte pirë qeni. Ndërsa e sillte këtë gjë në kujtesë, ajo përjetoi ndjenja të forta neverie... dhe, më pas piu pak ujë! Me fjalë të tjera, simptoma e saj, shmangia e ujit, u zhduk menjëherë sapo solli ndërmend ngjarjen që e shkaktoi, dhe përjetoi një emocion të fortë që është normal për ngjarjen në fjalë. Breuer e quajti këtë katharsis, nga greqishtja “pastrim”. 
Ishte 11 vjet më vonë kur Breuer dhe ndihmësi i tij, Zigmund Frojdi, shkruan një libër për histerinë. Në të, ata shpjeguan teorinë e tyre: çdo histeri është rezultat i një përvoje traumatike, e cila nuk mund të bëhet pjesë e të kuptuarit të personit për botën. Emocionet që lidhen me traumën nuk shprehen në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, por as nuk zhduken vetvetiu: njerëzit e shprehin vetveten me anë të sjelljeve që, në një mënyrë të dobët, të mjegullt janë një reagim ndaj traumës. Me pak fjalë, këto simptoma janë kuptimplote. Kur klienti bëhet i ndërgjegjshëm për kuptimin e simptomave të tij ose të saj (nëpërmjet hipnozës p.sh.) atëherë emocionet e pashprehura çlirohen dhe kështu nuk është nevoja që ta shprehin me vetveten në formën e simptomave. Është analoge me çarjen e çibanit dhe tharjen e infeksionit.
Kështu, Ana po çlirohej me radhë nga simptomat. Megjithatë duhet thënë se ajo kishte nevojë për Breuer-in që të arrinte këtë: sa herë që ishte në gjendje hipnotike, përpara se të fliste duhej të ndjente duart e tij për t’u siguruar se ishte ai! Dhe, për fat të keq, filluan të lindin probleme të reja. 
Sipas Frojdit, Breuer e kishte kuptuar se ajo kishte rënë në dashuri me të, dhe se ai po binte në dashuri me Anën. Për më tepër, ajo po hapte fjalën gjithandej se ishte shtatzanë me fëmijën e tij. Mund të thuhet se ajo e donte kaq fort një fëmijë, saqë mendja i tha trupit të saj se ishte e vërtetë, dhe zhvilloi një shtatzani histerike. Breuer, si burrë i martuar dhe në një epokë viktoriane i ndërpreu menjëherë sesionet me të dhe humbi çdo interes mbi histerinë. 
Ishte Frojdi që, më vonë, do të bënte të ditur atë që Breuer nuk e shpalli publikisht: që dëshirat e fshehta seksuale janë në themel të çdo neuroze histerike. 
Për ta mbyllur historinë e Anës: ajo kaloi kohë në sanatorium. Më vonë u bë një figurë e respektuar dhe aktive, si punonjësja sociale e parë në Gjermani, nën emrin e saj të vërtetë, Bertha Pappenheim. Vdiq në 1936. Ajo do të kujtohet, jo vetëm për arritjet e saj, por edhe për frymëzimin që i dha teorisë më ndikuese të personalitetit që kemi patur ndonjëherë. 
________________________________________

----------


## lediooo

Biografia
Zigmund Frojd lindi në 6 maj 1856, në qytetin e vogël, Fraiberg, në Moravia. I ati ishte tregtar me një mendje të mprehtë dhe një sens të fortë humori. E ëma ishte një grua e gjallë, gruaja e dytë e të shoqit dhe 20 vjet më e re se ai. Ajo ishte 21 vjeç kur lindi djalin e saj të parë dhe të zemrës, Zigmundin. Zigmundi kishte dy vëllezër më të mëdhenj nga ana e të atit, dhe gjashtë vëllezër e motra të tjerë më të vegjël. Kur ishte katër apo pesë vjeç, s’ishte shumë i sigurtë se sa, familja u transferua në Vienë, ku jetoi pjesën më të madhe të jetës së tij.
Një fëmijë i shkëlqyer, gjithnjë i pari i klasës, ai shkoi në shkollën mjekësore, një nga opsionet më të mundshme për një djalë të mençur hebre në Vienën e atyre kohëve. Atje, ai u përfshi në kërkime nën udhëheqjen e profesorit të fiziologjisë Ernst Brücke. Brücke besonte në atë që atëherë ishte një nocion i njohur, në mos radikal, të cilin sot e quajmë reduksionizëm: “Asnjë forcë tjetër nuk është aktive në organizëm, përveç forcave fizike e kimike.” Frojdi do të kalonte vite duke u përpjekur që ta “reduktonte” personalitetin në neurologji, kauzë që më vonë do ta braktiste. 
Frojdi ishte shumë i mirë në kërkimet e tij, duke u përqëndruar në neurofiziologji, madje shpiku një teknikë të veçantë të ngjyrosjes së qelizës. Por aty kishte vetëm një numër të kufizuar vendesh pune dhe të tjerë mbanin radhën para tij. Brücke i dha dorë të merrte një bursë studimi, si fillim me psikiatrin e madh Charcot në Paris, dhe më vonë me rivalin Bernheim në Nancy. Të dy këta zotërinj po studionin përdorimin e hipnozës në trajtimin e histerikëve. 
Pas një kohe të shkurtër si rezident në neurologji dhe drejtor i një strehëze për fëmijë në Berlin, ai u kthye në Vienë, u martua me të fejuarën e tij prej disa vjetësh Marta Bernays, dhe krijoi një praktikë në neuropsikiatri, me ndihmën e Joseph Breuer. 
Librat dhe leksionet e Frojdit i sollën atij edhe famë, edhe shkëputje nga radhët e bashkësisë mjekësore. Ai tërhoqi rreth vetes një numër simpatizuesish shumë të mprehtë të cilët u bënë edhe bërthama e lëvizjes psikoanalitike. Për fat të keq, Frojdi kishte prirje të largonte njerëzit që nuk binin dakord me të. Disa u ndanë me të miqësisht, disa të tjerë jo, dhe vazhduan rrugën e tyre për të themeluar shkolla të tjera. 
Frojdi emigroi në Angli para Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur Viena filloi të bëhej një vend i rrezikshëm për hebrenjtë, sidomos për ata të famshëm si Frojdi. Jo shumë vonë pas kësaj, ai vdiq nga kanceri në gojë dhe mjekër, nga i cili kishte vuajtur 20 vjetët e fundit të jetës së tij. 
________________________________________

----------


## lediooo

Teoria
Për të qenë të saktë, nuk ishte Frojdi ai që e shpiku idenë e vetëdijes kundrejt pavetëdijes, por ai ishte përgjegjësi kryesor për përhapjen e saj. Mendja e vetëdijshme është ajo për të cilën ju jeni të ndërgjegjshëm në çdo çast të dhënë, perceptimet, kujtimet, mendimet, fantazirat, ndjenjat e përjetuara në të tashmen. Të jesh i lidhur ngushtë me mendjen e vetëdijshme është ajo pjesë që Frojdi e quante paravetëdije, të cilën sot e quajmë “kujtesa e përdorshme”: çdo gjë në të mund të kthehet lehtësisht në vetëdije, kujtime që nuk i sjell ndërmend për momentin, por që mund t’i sjellësh lehtësisht në kujtesë. Askush s’ka probleme me këto dy shtresa të mendjes. Por Frojdi sugjeroi se këto janë pjesët më të vogla të saj!
Pjesa më e madhe është pavetëdija. Ajo përfshin të gjitha gjërat që nuk sillen lehtësisht në ndërgjegje, përfshirë këtu shumë gjëra që kanë origjinat e tyre aty, si për shembull motivet apo instiktet tona dhe gjërat që kanë zënë vend aty pasi ne s’e kemi të lehtë t’i shohim, si për shembull kujtime apo emocione të lidhura me traumën. 
Sipas Frojdit, pavetëdija është burimi i motivacioneve tona, qofshin ato dëshira të thjeshta për ushqim apo seks, kompulsione neurotike apo motive për një artist apo shkencëtar. Megjithatë, ne shpesh priremi të mohojmë ose t’i rezistojmë vetëdijësimit ndaj këtyre motiveve dhe shpesh ato na bëhen të përdorshme vetëm në mënyrë të kamufluar. Do t’i kthehemi sërish kësaj. 
Idi, ego dhe superego 
Realiteti psikologjik frojdian fillon me botën e mbushur me objekte. Midis tyre ndodhet edhe një objekt i veçantë, organizmi. Organizmi është i veçantë pasi vepron në mënyrë të tillë që të mbijetojë dhe të riprodhohet dhe udhëhiqet drejt këtyre qëllimeve nëpërmjet nevojave të tij – urisë, etjes, shmangies së dhimbjes dhe seksit. 
Një pjesë shumë e rëndësishme e organizmit është sistemi nervor, i cili ka si karakteristikë të vet ndjeshmërinë ndaj këtyre nevojave të organizmit. Në lindje, ky sistem nervor është thuajse i njëjtë me atë të çdo kafshe tjetër, është një “diçka” ose një id. Sistemi nervor, si një id, i shndërron nevojat e organizmit në forca motivuese të quajtura në gjermanisht Triebe, çka është përkthyer si instikte apo impulse. Frojdi i quajti edhe dëshira. Ky shndërrim nga nevojë në dëshirë quhet edhe procesi parësor. 
Idi vepron për t’iu përshtatur parimit të kënaqësisë, i cili mund të kuptohet si kërkesë për t’u kujdesur menjëherë për nevojat. Përfytyroni foshnjen e uritur, që ulërin me të madhe. Ai nuk e “di” çfarë dëshiron në kuptimin e të rriturve, ai thjesht di që e do dhe e do tani. Foshnja, në këndvështrimin e Frojdit është një id i pastër ose thuajse i pastër. Dhe idi nuk është asgjë përveç përfaqësimit psikik të biologjisë. 
Për fat të keq, edhe pse dëshira për ushqim, si për shembull imazhi i një bifteku të shijshëm, mund të jetë i mjaftueshëm për të kënaqur idin, ajo nuk është e mjaftueshme për të kënaqur organizmin. Nevoja vetëm bëhet gjithnjë e më e forte dhe dëshirat vazhdojnë të lindin. Duhet ta keni vënë re se, kur nuk keni kënaqur disa nevoja, si për shembull nevojën për të ngrënë, ajo fillon të zërë gjithnjë e më shumë vëmendjen tuaj, derisa vjen një pikë kur s’mendon dot për gjë tjetër veç saj. Kjo është mënyra sesi nevoja apo impulsi pluskon në ndërgjegje. 
Për fatin e mirë të organizmit, është një pjesë e vogël e mendjes për të cilën folëm më parë, vetëdija, që lidhet me botën e jashtme me anë të shqisave. Përqark kësaj vetëdijeje, gjatë vitit të pare të jetës së fëmijës, pak nga “idi” kthehet në “unë”, në ego. Ego lidh organizmin me realitetin me anë të ndërgjegjes që ka dhe kërkon objekte për të kënaqur dëshirat që krijon idi për të përfaqësuar nevojat e organizmit. Ky aktivitet i zgjidhjes së problemit quhet proces dytësor. 
Ego, ndryshe nga idi, funksionon sipas parimit të realitetit, i cili shprehet “kujdesu për nevojën, sapo të gjendet objekti i përshtatshëm.” Ajo përfaqëson realitetin dhe në një shkallë të konsiderueshme edhe arsyen. 
Gjithsesi, ndërkohë që ego lufton për të bërë të lumtur idin (dhe, në fund të fundit, organizmin), ajo përballet me pengesat e botës. Ndonjëherë has objekte që e ndihmojnë në arritjen e qëllimeve të saj. Dhe ajo i regjistron këto pengesa dhe lehtësira. Në veçanti, ajo regjistron shpërblimet dhe ndëshkimet që bëjnë dy nga objektet më ndikuese në botën e fëmijës: mami dhe babi. Regjistrimi i gjërave që duhen shmangur dhe strategjive që duhen përdorur kthehet në superego. Kjo nuk përfundohet deri në moshën shtatëvjeçare. Në disa njerëz, nuk kompletohet kurrë. 
Ka dy aspekte të superegos: njëri është ndërgjegja, që është brendësimi i shpërblimeve dhe paralajmërimeve. Tjetri është egoja ideale. Ajo vjen nga shpërblimet dhe modelet pozitive që njeh fëmija. Ndërgjegja dhe ego ideale komunikojnë kërkesat e tyre tek ego me ndjenja si krenaria, turpi dhe faji. 
Është njësoj sikur në fëmijëri ne të kemi fituar një tërësi nevojash dhe dëshirash shoqëruese, kësaj radhe të një natyre shoqërore më shumë se biologjike. Për fat të keq, këto nevoja mund të përplasen lehtësisht me ato që vijnë nga idi. Siç e shihni, superego përfaqëson shoqërinë dhe shoqëria shpesh nuk dëshiron asgjë tjetër përveçse që dëshirat e tua të mos plotësohen fare!
Instiktet e jetës dhe instikti i vdekjes
Frojdi e pa të gjithë sjelljen njerëzore si të drejtuar prej impulseve ose instikeve, të cilat nga ana tjetër janë përfaqësime neurologjike të nevojave fizike. Në fillim, ai iu referua atyre si instikte të jetës. Këto instikte përjetësojnë (a) jetën e individit duke e motivuar atë të kërkojë ushqim dhe ujë, dhe (b) vazhdimësinë e llojit, duke e motivuar të bëjë seks. Energjinë motivacionale të këtyre instikteve të jetës, nxitjen që i jep fuqi psikikës sonë, ai e quajti libido, nga fjala latine “unë dëshiroj”. 
Përvoja klinike e bëri Frojdin ta shihte seksin si shumë më të rëndësishëm sesa nevojat e tjera në dinamikën e psikikës. Në fund të fundit, ne jemi krijesa shoqërore dhe seksi është nevoja më shoqërore e të gjithave. Plus kësaj, duhet të pranojmë se Frojdi kuptonte shumë më tepër se aktin seksual me fjalën seks! Gjithsesi, libido tani nënkupton jo çdolloj impulsi, por atë seksual. 
Më vonë, Frojdi filloi të besojë se instiktet e jetës nuk janë të vetmet. Libido është një gjë e gjallë; parimi i kënaqësisë na mban në një lëvizje të vazhdueshme. Dhe sërish, qëllimi i kësaj lëvizjeve është të vazhdosh të jesh, të kënaqesh, të jetosh në paqe, të mos kesh më nevoja. Qëllimi në jetë, ndoshta do të thoshit se është vetë vdekja! Frojdi filloi të besojë se “nën” ose “në krah” të instikteve të jetës ishte instikti i vdekjes. Ai filloi të besojë se çdo njeri ka një dëshirë të pavetëdijshme për të vdekur. 
Kjo duket një ide e çuditshme kur e sheh në fillim, dhe në fakt u kundërshtua nga shumë studentë të tij, por unë mendoj se ka njëfarë baze në përvojë: jeta mund të jetë një proces i dhimbshëm dhe sfilitës. Për pjesën më të madhe të njerëzve në botë ka më shumë dhimbje sesa kënaqësi, dhe kjo është diçka që e kemi të vështirë ta pranojmë! Vdekja premton çlirim nga beteja.
Frojdi iu referua parimit të nirvanës. Nirvana është një ide budiste, shpesh e përkthyer si parajsë, por që në fakt do të thotë “fikje”, njësoj si fikja e qiriut. Kjo nënkupton mosekzistencën, asgjënë, boshllëkun, që është qëllimi i të gjithë jetës në filozofinë budiste. 
Faktet e përditshme të instiktit të vdekjes dhe parimit të nirvanas janë në dëshirën tone për paqe, për t’u arratisur nga stimujt, tërheqjen tonë drejt alkoolit dhe drogave, dobësinë tonë për arratisjet, si p.sh. përhumbjen në libra dhe filma, dëshirën për të pushuar dhe për të fjetur. Ndonjëherë ato paraqiten hapur si vetëvrasje dhe dëshira vetëvrasjeje. Dhe siç teorizoi Frojdi, ndonjëherë ne e nxjerrim këtë jashtë vetes në formën e agresivitetit, mizorisë, vrasjeve dhe shkatërrimit. 
Ankthi
Frojdi tha dikur “jeta s’është e lehtë!”
Ego – uni – qëndron në qendër të disa forcave mjaft të fuqishme: realitetit, shoqërisë që përfaqësohet nga superego; biologjisë së përfaqësuar nga idi. Kur kërkesat ndaj egos përplasen, është e kuptueshme që ajo – pra, ju – të ndjeheni të kërcënuar, të vënë poshtë, të ndjeheni sikur t’ju shtyp një peshë e madhe. Kjo ndjenjë quhet ankth, dhe shërben si një sinjal i egos që mbijetesa e egos dhe me të edhe i gjithë organizmi, është në rrezik. 
Frojdi përmendi tre lloje ankthi: i pari është ankthi real, që unë dhe ju do ta quanim frikë. Edhe Frojdi kështu e quajti në gjermanisht. Por përkthyesit e tij menduan se “frika” ishte fjalë tepër e rëndomtë! Gjithsesi, nëse do t’ju hidhja në një gropë me gjarpërinj helmues, ju do të përjetonit ankth real.
Lloji i dytë është ankthi moral. Kjo është ajo që ndjejmë kur na afrohet një kërcënim jo nga bota e jashtme fizike, por nga bota e brendësuar shoqërore e superegos. Në fakt, është një fjalë tjetër për të përshkruar ndjenja si turpi dhe faji dhe frika nga ndëshkimi. 
Lloji i fundit është ankthi neurotik. Kjo është edhe frika e mposhtjes nga impulset e idit. Nëse jeni ndjerë ndonjëherë se “po rridhnit”, po humbnit kontrollin, temperamentin, arsyen, pra mendjen, atëherë keni ndjerë ankth neurotik. Neurotik është një fjalë latine për “nervoz”, pra është ankth nervoz. Është lloji i ankthit që e intrigoi më shumë Frojdin dhe shpesh ne e quajmë thjesht dhe qartë, ankth.
Mekanizmat mbrojtës
Ego merret me kërkesat e realitetit, idit dhe superegos në mënyrën më të mirë që mundet. Por kur ankthi e mposht, ego duhet të mbrohet. Ajo e bën këtë në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme, duke bllokuar impulset apo duke i shndërruar ato në një formë më të pranueshme, më pak kërcënuese. Teknikat quhen mekanizma të mbrojtjes së egos dhe Frojdi, vajza e tij Ana, dhe dishepuj të tjerë kanë zbuluar mjaft prej tyre. 
Mohimi ka të bëjë me bllokimin e ngjarjeve të jashtme nga përvetësimi në vetëdije. Nëse një situatë është e tepërt për t’u përballuar, personi thjesht refuzon ta përjetojë atë. Siç mund ta imagjinoni ky është një mekanizëm mbrojtës primitiv dhe i rrezikshëm: nuk i shpëton dot për shumë kohë realitetit! Ai mund të veprojë i vetëm, por më shpesh kombinohet me mekanizma të tjerë që e mbështesin. 
Njëherë isha duke lexuar ndërsa vajza ime pesëvjeçare po shihte një film vizatimor (Smërfat, më duket). Ajo po rrinte siç e kishte zakon, shumë pranë televizorit, kur filloi të jepej një reklamë. Mesa duket, në atë televizion nuk e kishte mendjen njeri në punë, pasi dhanë një reklamë për një film horror, me thika të përgjakura, maska dhe ulërima tmerri. Meqë s’arrita ta pengoja fëmijën tim për të parë një horror të tillë, bëra atë që do të bënte çdo baba psikolog: fola në lidhje me të. I thashë “Bobo, çfarë reklame e frikshme që ishte, hë.” Ajo u kthye “Hë?” I them “Reklama… ishte e frikshme apo jo?” Ajo tha “çfarë reklame?” Unë i them “Reklama që sapo u dha, me gjakun, maskën dhe ulërimën…!” Mesa duket e kishte lënë jashtë vetes të gjithë gjënë. 
Që atëherë, kam vënë re fëmijë të vegjël që në njëfarë mënyre mpihen kur përballen me gjëra që më mirë të mos përballeshin. Kam parë njerëz që u bie të fikët në autopsira, njerëz që mohojnë realitetin e vdekjes së një të dashuri të tyre, dhe studentë që nuk shkojnë të marrin rezultatet e provimit. Ky është mohimi. 
Ana Frojd përmendi edhe mohimin në fantazi: kjo ndodh kur fëmijët, në imagjinatat e tyre e transformojnë një baba “të keq” në një arush të dashur, ose një fëmijë të pafuqishëm në një superhero të fortë. 
Represioni, që Ana Frojd e quajti edhe “harresa e motivuar” është pikërisht kjo: të mos jesh në gjendje të kujtosh një situatë, një person apo një ngjarje kërcënuese. Edhe kjo është e rrezikshme dhe është pjesë e mbrojtjeve të tjera.  
Kur isha adoleshent, më zuri një frikë e madhe nga merimangat, sidomos ato me këmbë të gjata. Nuk e dija nga më erdhi, por kishte filluar të bëhej shumë shqetësuese në kohën që hyra në fakultet. Në fakultet, një këshillues më ndihmoi ta kaloja (me anë të një teknike që quhet desensitizim sistematik), megjithatë ende s’e dija nga më ishte krijuar. Vite më vonë, pashë një ëndërr, tepër të qartë, që tregonte se si kushëriri më kishte mbyllur në një kasolle prapa shtëpisë së gjyshërve të mi kur isha shumë i vogël. Kasollja ishte e vogël, e errët dhe kishte një dysheme të pisët të mbuluar me, e menduat saktë, merimanga me këmbë të gjata. 
Kuptimi frojdian për këtë fobi është mjaft i thjeshtë: unë represova një ngjarje traumatike – incidentin me kasollen – por të parët e merimangave krijonte ankthin e asaj ngjarjeje pa krijuar kujtimet e ngjarjes. 
Ka mjaft shembuj të tjerë. Ana Frojd na sjell një që na tërheq ashtu si gjërat antike: një vajzë e re, në faj për dëshirat e saj të forta seksuale, priret të harrojë emrin e të dashurit të saj, edhe atëherë kur përpiqet ta prezantojë atë tek të afërmit! Ose një i alkoolizuar nuk e kujton tentativën e tij për vetëvrasje, duke deklaruar se duhet t’i jenë errur sytë. Ose dikush tjetër gati mbytet kur është ende fëmijë, por nuk e mban mend ngjarjen edhe kur të tjerët përpiqen t’ia kujtojnë, megjithatë ai vazhdon të ketë frikë nga deti i hapur!
Vini re, se që të jetë një shembull i vërtetë i mbrojtjes, duhet të funksionojë në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme. Im vëlla kishte frikë nga qentë kur ishte fëmijë, por s’kishte lidhje me mbrojtjet: atë e kishte kafshuar qeni njëherë dhe nuk donte t’i përsëritej më diçka e tillë! Zakonisht, janë frikërat irracionale që i quajmë fobi ato që rrjedhin nga represioni i traumave. 
Asketicizmi, ose heqja dorë nga nevojat, për të cilën pjesa më e madhe e njerëzve s’kanë dëgjuar, por që ka dalë sërish në përdorim me lindjen e çrregullimit të quajtur anoreksi. Paradoleshentët, kur ndjehen të kërcënuar nga dëshirat e tyre seksuale në lindje, mund ta mbrojnë vetveten në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme duke mohuar, jo vetëm dëshirat e tyre seksuale por çdo dëshirë. Ata përfshihen në një lloj stili jete asketik (si të murgjve) në të cilin ato mohojnë interesin e tyre për gjëra që njerëzit e tjerë parapëlqejnë. 
Sot tek djemtë, ka një interes më të madh në vetëdisiplinën e arteve marciale. Për fat të mirë, artet marciale jo vetëm që s’të dëmtojnë (edhe aq), por në fakt të ndihmojnë. Për fat të keq, vajzat në shoqërinë tonë zhvillojnë shpesh një interes të madh në arritjen e një standardi bukurie në lidhje me trupin e hollë. Në teorinë frojdiane, mohimi i nevojave për ushqim është një mbulim i mohimit për zhvillimin e tyre seksual. Shoqëria jonë konspiron bashkë me ta: në fund të fundit, atë që shumë shoqëri e konsiderojnë një figurë normale për një grua të pjekur janë nja 10 kile mbipeshë!
Ana Frojd diskuton në lidhje me një version më të zbutur të këtij mekanizmi të quajtur kufizim i egos. Këtu, personi humbet interesin në disa aspekte të jetës dhe fokusohet në diçka tjetër, në mënyrë që të shmangë përballjen me realitetin. Një vajzë e vogël që i është mohuar afeksioni nga objekti afektiv, mund të shmanget nga gjërat femërore dhe të kthehet në një “intelektuale jo seksuale” ose një djalë i cili është i frikësuar se do të turpërohet në ndeshjen e futbollit mund të krijojë një interes të thellë në poezi. 
Izolimi (shpesh i quajtur intelektualizim) ka të bëjë me shkëputjen e emocionit nga një kujtim i vështirë apo një impuls kërcënues. Një person, mund të flasë në një mënyrë shumë kavaliere se si është abuzuar në fëmijëri, ose mund të shfaqë një kuriozitet të pastër intelektual mbi orientimin seksual që ka zbuluar së fundmi tek vetja. Diçka që duhet të jetë me shumë rëndësi, trajtohet sikur të mos ishte kështu. 
Në situata emergjente, mjaft njerëz hiqen si tepër të qetë dhe të përmbajtur derisa emergjenca kalon, pikë në të cilën ata rrëzohen. Diçka të thotë se gjatë emergjencës, nuk mund t’ia lejosh vetes të rrëzohesh. Është e zakonshme që të gjesh dikë totalisht të përfshirë në detyrimet shoqërore në lidhje me vdekjen e një të dashuri. Doktorët dhe infermieret duhet të mësojnë të ndajnë reagimet e tyre natyrale ndaj gjakut, plagëve, gjilpërave dhe të trajtojnë pacientin përkohësisht, si diçka më pak se një qenie e ngrohtë, e mrekullueshme njerëzore me miq dhe familje. Adoleshentet kalojnë një stad në të cilin janë të fiksuar pas filmave horror, ndoshta për t’u përballur me frikërat e tyre. Asgjë nuk e shfaq izolimin më qartë se një teatër plot me njerëz që qeshin me eufori ndërkohë që jepet një person që e bëjnë copash. 
Zhvendosja është ridrejtimi i një impulsi tek një objekt zëvendësues. Nëse impulsi, dëshira është në rregull, por personi ku e drejton është kërcënues, ju mund ta zhvendosni tek një person ose diçka që shërben si zëvendësues simbolik. 
Dikush që urren nënën mund ta represojë urrejtjen, por ta drejtojë atë tek gratë në përgjithësi. Dikush që nuk ka patur mundësinë të dojë dikë, mund ta zëvendësojë qenien njerëzore me mace apo qen. Dikush që ndjehet i sikletosur me dëshirën e tij seksuale për një person real mund ta zëvendësojë atë me një fetish. Dikush që është i frustruar nga shefat e tij ose të saj mund të shkojë në shtëpi, të godasë qenin, të rrahë një antar familjeje ose të përfshihet në djegie të kryqit. 
Kthimi kundër vetes është një formë shumë e veçantë e zhvendosjes, ku vetë personi bëhet objekti i zëvendësimit. Zakonisht përdoret në emocionet e urrejtjes, zemërimit dhe agresivitetit, më tepër sesa impulset pozitive, dhe është një shpjegim frojdian për shumë nga ndjenjat tona të inferioritetit, fajit ose depresionit. Ideja se depresioni është rezultat i zemërimit që ne refuzojmë ta njohim pranohet nga shumë njerëz, frojdianë dhe jo frojdianë. 
Njëherë e një kohë, kur nuk ndjehesha edhe aq mirë, vajza ime, rreth 5 vjeç, derdhi një gotë të tërë me qumësht me çokollatë në dhomën e ndenjes. I bërtita duke i thënë se ishte shumë e ngathët dhe se duhej të mësonte të ishte më e kujdesshme dhe se i kisha thenë njëqind herë… e kështu me radhë, e dini vetë ju. Ajo qëndroi atje e ngrirë me një lloj vështrimi përlotës në sy dhe, e goditi veten në kokë disa herë! Sigurisht, do të kishte rrahur kokën time, por, ja që s’bëhet kollaj kjo apo jo? S’ka nevojë ta them se që atëherë ndjehem në faj. 
Projeksioni, të cilin Ana Frojdi e quajti zhvendosje të jashtme, është thuajse e kundërta e kthimit kundër vetes. Ai ka të bëjë me prirjen për të parë dëshirat e papërshtatshme të vetes tek njerëz të tjerë. Me fjalë të tjera, dëshirat janë aty, por nuk janë më dëshirat e tua. E pranoj se sa herë dëgjoj dikë që thotë se sa agresiv është dikush tjetër, apo sesa perversë janë, vras mendjen nëse ky person ka vetë prirje agresive apo seksuale në brendi të vetes, që më mirë të mos e pranonte. 
Më lejoni t’ju jap disa shembuj: një bashkëshort, i mirë dhe i ndershëm, tërhiqet jashtëzakonisht nga një grua lozonjare. Por në vend që të njohë këtë epsh të vetin, ai fillon të bëhet tepër xheloz për të shoqen, duke u shqetësuar vazhdimisht për besnikërinë e saj e kështu me radhë. Apo një grua që ndjen se ka ndjenja të vagëta seksuale për shoqet e saj. Në vend që t’i njohë këto ndjenja si tepër normale, ajo fillon të shqetësohet gjithnjë e më shumë për praninë e lesbikeve në komunitetin e saj. 
Dorëzimi altruist  është një formë projeksioni që në pamje të parë duket si e kundërta: këtu personi përpiqet të plotësojë nevojat e tij dukshëm nëpërmjet njerëzve të tjerë.
Një shembull i zakonshëm i kësaj është shoku/shoqja (të gjithë e kemi patur një të tillë) që edhe pse nuk kërkonte marrëdhënie për veten, vazhdimisht nxiste njerëzit e tjerë rreth e rrotull dhe ishte veçanërisht kurioz se “ç’ndodhi natën e kaluar” apo “si po shkojnë gjërat?” Shembulli i skajshëm i lëshimit altruist është personi që jeton të gjithë jetën e tij për dikë tjetër ose nëpërmjet një tjetri. 
Formimi i reagimit, të cilin Ana Frojd e quajti “të besosh të kundërtën” e ndryshon një impuls të papranueshëm në të kundërtin e vet. Kështu një fëmijë i inatosur me të ëmën, mund të kthehet në tepër i shqetësuar për të dhe të shfaqë në mënyrë dramatike afeksionin për të. Një fëmijë i abuzuar mund të vrapojë drejt prindit abuzues. Ose dikush që s’mund ta pranojë një impuls homoseksual, mund të deklarojë se ndjen neveri nga homoseksualët.  
Ndoshta shembulli më i zakonshëm ose më i qartë i formimit të reagimit gjendet tek fëmijët midis moshës shtatë dhe njëmbëdhjetë: pjesa më e madhe e djemve do t’ju thonë sesa të neveritshme janë vajzat, dhe vajzat do t’ju thonë me po të njëjtën forcë sesa të pakëndshëm janë djemtë. Të rriturit që i shohin në marrëdhënie mes tyre, gjithsesi, mund të thonë me lehtësi se cilat janë ndjenjat e tyre të vërteta!
Zhbërja ka të bëjë me veprime apo rituale “magjike” që bëhen për të fshirë mendime apo ndjenja të pakëndshme që kanë ndodhur. Ana Frojd përmend një shembull të një djali i cili e recitonte alfabetin mbrapsht sa herë që kishte një mendim seksual, apo do të kthehej dhe do të pështynte sa herë që takonte një djalë tjetër që kishte të njëjtin pasion si ai në lidhje me masturbimin. 
Tek njerëzit “normalë” zhbërja është sigurisht më e ndërgjegjshme dhe ne mund të angazhohemi në një akt ndëshkimi për disa sjellje, ose kërkojmë falje zyrtarisht. Por në disa njerëz, akti i ndëshkimit nuk është aspak i vetëdijshëm. Sillni ndërmend një baba të alkoolizuar i cili pas një viti abuzimesh verbale dhe ndoshta edhe fizike, përpiqet me mish e me shpirt për të bërë Krishtlindjet më të bukura për fëmijët e tij. Kur stina mbaron, dhe fëmijët s’janë gënjyer akoma nga sjelljet e tij magjike, ai kthehet në banakierin e njohur me ankesa për familjen e tij mosmirënjohëse, dhe për faktin sesi e detyrojnë të pijë. 
Një nga shembujt klasikë të zhbërjes ka të bëjë me higjenën personale pas seksit: është mjaft e arsyeshme të lahesh pas seksit. Në fund të fundit, pasojat mund të jenë të tilla! Por nëse ndjeni nevojën për të bërë tre a katër dushe me sapun me kokrriza, ndoshta seksi s’bën për ju. 
Introjeksioni, i quajtur identifikim, është bërja të tuat e karakteristikave të personalitetit të dikujt tjetër, pasi kështu zgjidh disa vështirësi emocionale. Për shembull, një fëmijë që lihet vetëm vazhdimisht, mund të përpiqet të kthehet në “mama” për të zvogëluar frikërat e saj. Mund t’i shohësh që u thonë kukullave apo kafshëve që të mos kenë frikë. Nga ana tjetër, shohim një fëmijë më të rritur ose një adoleshent që imiton heroin e tij të preferuar në muzikë ose në sport në përpjekje për të vendosur një identitet. 
Një shembull më i zakonshëm është gruaja që jetonte afër gjyshërve të mi. I shoqi i saj kishte vdekur dhe ajo filloi të vishte rrobat e tij, edhe pse të rregulluara sipas masës së trupit të saj. Ajo filloi të përdorte sjelljen e tij si p.sh. të pinte me llullë. Edhe pse komshinjtë çuditeshin dhe e shihnin si “grua burrë”, ajo e dinte identitetin e saj seksual. Në fakt, ajo u martua sërish, duke e ruajtur deri në fund veshjen dhe llullën e të shoqit!
Duhet të shtoj këtu që identifikimi është mjaft i rëndësishëm për teorinë frojdiane si mekanizmi me anë të të cilit ne zhvillojmë superegon. 
Identifikimi me agresorin është një version i introjeksionit që fokusohet në adaptimin, jo të tipareve të përgjithshme ose pozitive, por të atyre negative dhe të frikësueshme. Nëse keni frikë nga dikush, mund të përballeni pjesërisht me frikën se do të ktheheni si ata. Dy nga vajzat e mia, duke u rritur me një mace tepër të egër, mund t’i shikoje shpesh tek mjaullisnin, kthisnin, pështynin ose ngrinin kurrizin përpjetë në përpjekje për të shmangur që macja të dilte nga ndonjë qoshe e errët dhe t’i sulmonte. 
Një shembull më dramatik është ai i quajtur Sindroma e Stokholmit. Pas një pengmarrjeje në Stokholm, psikologët u çuditën kur zbuluan se pengjet jo vetëm që s’ishin të zemëruar me pengmarrësit, por shpesh ishin simpatizues ndaj tyre. Një rast më i fundit kishte të bënte me një grua të quajtur Patty Hearst, e familjes së fuqishme dhe të pasur Hearst. Ajo u kap nga një grup i vogël i revolucionarëve të vetëdeklaruar të quajtur ushtria çlirimtare simbioneze. Ajo u mbajt në dollape, u përdhunua dhe u keqtrajtua në mënyra të ndryshme. Megjithatë, ajo vendosi të bashkohet me ta, duke bërë video propaganduese për ata dhe duke tundur një armë në një vjedhje parash në bankë. Kur më vonë u hodh në gjyq, psikologët sugjeruan se ajo ishte viktimë dhe jo kriminele. Gjithsesi ajo u dënua për vjedhje banke me 7 vjet heqje lirie. Dënimi i saj u tërhoq nga presidenti Karter pas 2 vjetësh. 
Regresioni është kthim pas në kohë psikologjike, kur dikush përballet me stress. Kur ne jemi të shqetësuar apo të frikësuar, sjelljet tona shpesh bëhen më fëminore ose primitive. Fëmija mund të fillojë të thithë gishtin sërish ose të lagë në shtrat kur u duhet të kalojnë ca kohë në spital. Adoleshentët mund të jenë nervozë kur të sillen në një situatë sociale ku ndodhet edhe seksi tjetër. Një student fakulteti mund të dojë të marrë me vete një lodër nga shtëpia. Një mbledhje e njerëzve të civilizuar mund të kthehet në një turmë të dhunshme nëse i nxit të besojnë se mirëqenia e tyre vihet në rrezik. Ose një burrë më i vjetër pasi ka kaluar 20 vjet në një kompani dhe tani e gjen veten të papunë, mund të zërë poltronën dhe të kthehet në një fëmijë të varur nga e shoqja. 
Ku strehohemi kur ndeshemi me stres? Në periudhën më të afërt në jetë, kur jemi ndjerë të sigurtë dhe të shëndetshëm, sipas teorisë frojdiane. 
Racionalizimi është shndërrimi mendor i “fakteve” për ta bërë një ngjarje apo një impus më pak kërcënues. Ne e bëjmë këtë mjaft shpesh në nivel të vetëdijshëm kur e shfajësojmë veten. Por për shumë njerëz me ego të ndjeshme, shfajësimi vjen kaq i natyrshëm saqë nuk jemi të vetëdijshëm për këtë gjë. Me fjalë të tjera, shumë prej nesh janë të përgatitur për të besuar në gënjeshtrat që ngremë vetë.
Një mënyrë e dobishme për të kuptuar mbrojtjet është t’i shohësh ato si një kombinim të mohimit apo represionit me lloje të ndryshme racionalizimesh. 
Të gjitha mbrojtjet janë gënjeshtra edhe nëse nuk jemi të ndërgjegjshëm që i bëjmë. Por kjo nuk i bën më pak të rrezikshme, në fakt i bën më shumë. Siç mund t’ju ketë thënë gjyshja “Kjo botë është e gënjeshtërt…” Gënjeshtrat ushqejnë gënjeshtra, dhe na largojnë gjithnjë e më tepër nga e vërteta, nga realiteti. Pas pak kohe, ego nuk mund të kujdeset më për kërkesat e idit, apo t’i kushtojë vëmendje atyre të superegos. Ankthet kthehen mbrapsht dhe ju rrëzoheni. 
Megjithatë Frojdi i pa mbrojtjet si të nevojshme. Nuk mund të presësh që një person, sidomos një fëmijë, të marrë në sy dhimbjen e jetës ashtu siç vjen! Ndërkohë që dishepujt e tij sugjeruan se të gjitha mbrojtjet mund të përdoren në mënyrë pozitive, Frojdi vetë sugjeori se kishte vetëm një mbrojtje pozitive, të cilën e quajti sublimim.
Sublimimi është transformimi i një impulsi të papranueshëm, qoftë ai seks, zemërim, frikë apo çfarëdo në një formë më të pranueshme shoqërisht, madje edhe produktive. Kështu dikush me një ndjenjë të forte armiqësie mund të bëhet gjuetar, kasap, futbollist ose ushtarak. Dikush që vuan nga një ankth i tepërt mund të kthehet në një organizues, tregtar, shkencëtar. Dikush me dëshira të forta seksuale mund të kthehet në artist, fotograf, shkrimtar e kështu me radhë. Për Frojdin në fakt, të gjitha aktivitetet krijuese ishin sublimime dhe sidomos të impulsit seksual.  
Stadet 
Siç e thashë më parë, për Frojdin impulsi seksual është forca më e rëndësishme motivuese. Në fakt, Frojdi mendoi se ajo ishte forca parësore motivuese jo vetëm për të rriturit, por edhe për të vegjlit, madje edhe foshnjet. Kur ai paraqiti seksualitetin foshnjor në publikun vienez të ditëve të tij, ky i fundit mezi ishte i përgatitur për të folur për seksualitetin tek të rriturit, jo më tek foshnjet!
Është e vërtetë se aftësia për orgazëm është e pranishme që nga lindja. Por Frojdi nuk e kishte fjalën vetëm për orgazmën. Seksualiteti nuk nënkuptonte vetëm aktin seksual, por të gjitha ndjesitë e kënaqësisë që vijnë nga lëkura. Është e qartë edhe për më të ngurtin mes nesh se bebet, fëmijët dhe padyshim të rriturit i pëlqejnë përvojat e prekjes si p.sh. perkëdheljet, puthjet e kështu me radhë. 
Frojdi theksoi se në kohë të ndryshme të jetës sonë, pjesë të ndryshme të lëkurës na japin kënaqësi më të madhe. Teoricienët e mëvonshme do t’i quanin këto zona erogjene. Frojdit i dukej se foshnja e gjente kënaqësinë e tij më të madhe në thithje, sidomos të gjoksit. Në fakt, bebet kanë një prirje për të çuar thuajse çdo gjë nga ambienti në gojë. Pak më vonë në jetë, fëmija fokusohet tek dëshirat anale të mbajtjes dhe të lëshimit. Nga mosha tre apo katër, fëmija mund të ketë zbuluar kënaqësinë e fërkimit apo prekjes së gjenitaleve të tij apo të saj. Vetëm më vonë, në pjekurinë tonë seksuale, ne gjejmë kënaqësinë më të madhe në aktin seksual. Në këto vëzhgime, Frojdi ngriti themelet e teorisë së stadeve psikoseksuale. 
Stadi oral zgjat nga lindja deri në rreth 18 muaj. Fokusi i kënaqësisë është sigurisht goja. Thithja dhe kafshimi janë aktivitetet më të parapëlqyera.
Stadi anal zgjat nga 18 muaj deri në tre apo katër vjeç. Fokusi i kënaqësisë është anusi. Mbajtja dhe lëshimi i jashtëqitjes janë më të parapëlqyerat.
Stadi fallik zgjat nga tre apo katër deri në pesë, gjashtë apo shtatë vjeç. Fokusi i kënaqësisë janë gjenitalet. Masturbimi është i zakonshëm.
Stadi latent zgjat nga pesë, gjashtë apo shtatë vjeç deri në pubertet, pra, diku tek 12 vjeç. Gjatë këtij stadi, Frojdi besoi se impulsi seksual shtypej për t’i lënë vend të nxënit. Duhet të theksoj se edhe pse shumica e fëmijëve duken të qetë seksualisht gjatë viteve të gramatikës në shkollë, gati një e katërta e tyre masturbohen ose luajnë “doktorash”. Në epokën represive të Frojdit, këta fëmijë të paktën ishin më të qetë sesa homologët e tyre të kohëve moderne. 
Stadi gjenital fillon në pubertet dhe përfaqëson rilindjen e impulsit seksual në adoleshencë dhe fokusimin specifik të kënaqësisë në aktin seksual. Frojdi besonte se masturbimi, seksi oral, homoseksualiteti dhe shumë gjëra të tjera që ne i gjemë të pranueshme në moshën e rritur sot, ishin të papjekura. 
Kjo është një teori stadesh, që do të thotë se frojdianët besojnë se të gjithë kalojmë përmes stadesh, në këtë rend, dhe afër këtyre moshave. 
Kriza e Edipit
Çdo stad ka disa detyra të vështira të lidhura me të që ka të ngjarë të shkaktojnë probleme. Për stadin oral, është lënia e gjirit. Për stadin anal është trainimi i uturakut. Për stadin fallik, është kriza e Edipit, e emërtuar sipas historisë së vjetër greke të mbretit Edip, i cili pa e ditur vrau të atin dhe u martua me të ëmën. 
Ja, se si funksionon kriza e Edipit: objekti i parë i dashurisë për të gjithë ne, është nëna. Ne duam vëmendjen e saj, duam afeksionin e saj, duam perkëdheljet e saj, duam atë, në një mënyrë gjerësisht seksuale. Djali i vogël, gjithsesi, ka një rival për tërheqjen ndaj të ëmës: babanë e tij! Babai është më i madh, më i fortë, më i zgjuar dhe fle me mamanë, ndërkohë që djali i vogël fle vetëm në krevatin e tij. Babai është armiku. 
Në kohën kur djali i vogël e kupton këtë situatë arketipale, ai është vetëdijësuar për disa nga ndryshimet më të fshehta mes djemve dhe vajzave, përveç gjatësisë së flokëve dhe stileve në të veshur. Nga këndvështrimi i tij naiv, ndryshimi është që ai ka penis, dhe vajzat jo. Në këtë pikë, fëmijës i duket se që të kesh diçka është shumë herë më mirë se të mos kesh asgjë kështu që ai është i kënaqur me gjendjen e tij. 
Por ama lind pyetja: ku është penisi tek vajzat? Ndoshta ajo e ka humbur diku. Ndoshta i është prerë. Ndoshta kjo mund t’i ndodhë edhe atij! Ky është fillimi i ankthit të tredhjes, një emër tjetër i ndryshëm për frikën e humbjes së penisit. 
Për t’iu kthyer historisë, djali duke e njohur superioritetin e të atit dhe duke patur frikë për penisin e tij, përfshihet në disa nga mbrojtjet e egos: ai e zhvendos impulsin seksual për të ëmën tek vajzat dhe më vonë tek gratë; identifikohet me agresorin, të atin, dhe përpiqet të bëhet gjithnjë e më shumë si ai, pra, si burrë. Pas disa vjetësh latente, ai hyn në adoleshencë dhe në botën e heteroseksualitetit të pjekur. 
Vajza e fillon gjithashtu jetën me dashurinë për të ëmën, kështu që është problem për ta parë se si i përcjell afeksionet e saj tek i ati para se të ndodhë procesi i Edipit. Frojdi sugjeroi këtu idenë e zilisë së penisit: vajza e vogël e ka vënë re gjithashtu ndryshimin mes djemve dhe vajzave dhe ndjen se asaj i mungon diçka. Ajo do të donte të kishte një të tillë së bashku me fuqitë që lidhen me të. Së paku, ajo do të donte të kishte një zëvendësues të penisit, si p.sh. një bebe. Siç e di çdo fëmijë, njeriu ka nevojë për një baba dhe për një nënë për të pasur një fëmijë, kështu që vajza e vogël i hedh sytë tek i ati. 
Babai sigurisht është zënë nga dikush tjetër. Vajza e vogël zhvendoset nga ai tek djemtë dhe burrat dhe identifikohet me të ëmën, gruan që mori burrin që ajo dëshironte. Vini re se ka diçka që mungon këtu: vajza nuk vuan nga motivimi i fuqishëm i ankthit të tredhjes, meqë ajo nuk mund të humbë diçka që nuk e ka. Frojdi mendoi se mungesa e një frike të tillë kishte të bënte me faktin (siç e pa ai) që gratë janë më pak të qëndrueshme në heteroseksualitetin e tyre si edhe më pak të orientuara nga morali. 
Përpara se t’ju mbetet mendja në këtë konsideratë jo aq të gëzueshme mbi seksualitetin e grave, rrini të qetë pasi shumë njerëz kanë reaguar ndaj kësaj. Do të flas më tepër për këtë në pjesën e diskutimit. 
Karakteri
Përvojat tuaja me kalimin e viteve kontribuojnë tek personaliteti juaj, ose karakteri, kur jeni i rritur. Frojdi mendonte se përvojat traumatike kanë një efekt veçanërisht të fortë. Sigurisht, çdo traumë e veçantë do të kishte impaktin e vet mbi personin, çka mund të zbulohet dhe kuptohet mbi baza individuale. Por traumat e lidhura me zhvillimin në stade, meqë secili nga ne duhet t’i kalojë ato, duhet të kenë më shumë qëndrueshmëri. 
Nëse keni vështirësi në ndonjë nga detyrat e lidhura me stadet – lënia e gjirit, trainimi i uturakut, apo zbulimi i identitetit seksual – ju do të prireni të ruani disa sjellje të caktuara fëminore ose foshnjore. Ky quhet fiksim. Fiksimi i jep çdo problemi në çdo stad një efekt afatgjatë në drejtim të personalitetit apo karakterit tone. 
Nëse në tetë muajt e pare të jetës frustroheni në nevojën tuaj për të thithur, ndoshta sepse nëna juaj nuk ndjehet rehat apo sepse është e ashpër me ju, apo përpiqet që ta lini gjirin shpejt, atëherë ju mund të krijoni një karakter oral-pasiv. Një personalitet oral-pasiv priret të jetë tepër i varur nga të tjerët. Ata kanë shpesh interes në “kënaqësitë orale” si të ngrënët, të pirët dhe pirja e duhanit. Është sikur ata të kërkojnë kënaqësirat që nuk arritën në foshnjëri. 
Kur jemi midis pesë dhe tetë muajsh, fillojnë të dalin dhëmbët. Një gjë shumë e kënaqshme kur dalin dhëmbët është të kafshoni, si p.sh. thithkën e gjirit. Nëse kjo shkakton mërzitje apo çon drejt lënies së shpejtë të gjirit, ju mund të zhvilloni një personalitet oral-agresiv. Këta njerëz ruajnë një dëshirë afatgjatë për të kafshuar gjërat si p.sh. lapsa, çumçakiza dhe njerëzit e tjerë. Ata kanë një tendencë për të qenë verbalisht agresivë, sarkastikë e kështu me radhë. 
Në stadin anal, ne mahnitemi nga “funksionet e trupit” tonë. Si fillim, ne mund të shkojmë kurdo dhe kudo që duam. Më pas, ashtu si papritur dhe pa kuptim e kupton se ka forca jashtë teje që duan që ti t’i bësh gjërat në vende të caktuara dhe në kohë të caktuara. Dhe prindërit duket se e vlerësojnë produktin final të këtyre përpjekjeve!
Disa prindër e vënë veten në mëshirën e fëmijës në procesin e trainimit për në tualet. Ata luten, përgjërohen, shfaqin gëzim të madh kur ata e bëjnë mire këtë gjë, ata sillen sikur u thyet zemra kur nuk e bëni këtë gjë. Fëmija është mbreti i shtëpisë dhe ai e di këtë. Ky fëmijë do të rritet dhe do të jetë një personalitet anal i jashtëm (ose anal agresiv). Këta njerëz priren të jenë të pakujdeshëm, të çorganizuar, bujarë ndaj gabimeve. Ata mund të jenë mizorë, shkatërrues dhe të dhënë mbas vandalizmit dhe shkrimeve nëpër mure. Personazhi i Oskar Medisonit në Ciftin e Çuditshëm është një shembull i mirë. 
Prindër të tjerë janë striktë. Ata mund të bëjnë gara me fqinjët ose të afërmit se kush do t’i trainojë fëmijët më parë për në tualet (trainimi i hershëm sipas mendjes së shumë njerëzve lidhet me inteligjencën e madhe). Ata mund të përdorin ndëshkimin ose poshtërimin. Ky fëmijë ka të ngjarë të përjetojë konstipacion ndërkohë që përpiqet me dëshpërim ta mbajë atë në çdo kohë dhe do të rritet si një personalitet anal mbajtës. Ai ose ajo do të priret të jetë i pastër, perfeksionist, diktatorial, shumë kokëfortë dhe dorështrënguar. Me fjalë të tjera, një anal mbajtës është i shtrënguar në çdo drejtim. Personazhi i Feliks Unger tek Cifti i Cuditshëm është një shembull i përsosur. 
Ka gjithashtu dy tipe personalitetesh fallike, edhe pse askush s’u ka dhënë emra. Nëse djali mohohet ashpër nga e ëma dhe ndjehet i kërcënuar nga babai i tij tepër mashkullor ka të ngjarë që ai të zhvillojë një vetëvlerësim të dobët mbi seksualitetin e tij. Ai mund ta kalojë këtë ose duke u tërhequr nga ndërveprimet heteroseksuale, ose duke u kthyer në një djalë librash, ose duke veshur një petk prej “macho”-je. Një vajzë e mohuar nga i ati dhe e kërcënuar nga nëna e saj tepër femërore ka të ngjarë të ndjehet e dobët në vetvete dhe të kthehet në një lule zbukuruese ose në një “bukuroshe” ekstremisht femërore. 
Por nëse djali nuk mohohet nga e ëma, por parapëlqehet kundrejt babait të dobët dhe të squllur, ai mund të zhvillojë një opinion shumë të lartë për veten (çka mund ta bëjë të vuajë shumë kur të përplaset me jetën reale, ku askush nuk e do siç e do e ëma) dhe të shfaqet mjaft femëror. Në fund të fundit, s’ka shkak për t’u identifikuar me të atin. Po ashtu, nëse një vajzë është princesha e vogël e babit dhe shoqja e tij më e mire, dhe mamaja lihet në një rol shërbyeseje, atëherë ajo mund të kthehet në një person sipërfaqësor dhe egoist, ose edhe mjaft mashkullore. 
Këto personazhe të ndryshme fallike tregojnë një pikë të rendësishme të karakterologjisë frojdiane: skajet çojnë drejt skajeve. Nëse frustrohesh ose perkëdhelesh, do të kesh probleme. Dhe edhe pse çdo problem priret të çojë në karakteristika të caktuara, këto karakteristika po aq kollaj mund të krijojnë të kundërtat e tyre. Kështu një person anal mbajtës mund të bëhet papritur shumë bujar, ose mund të ketë pjesë të jetës në të cilat është tmerrësisht rrëmujë. Kjo është frustruese për shkencëtarët, por reflekton realitetin e personalitetit!
________________________________________
Terapia
Terapia e Frojdit ka qenë më ndikuese se cilado teori tjetër dhe më ndikuese edhe se pjesa më e madhe e teorisë së tij. Këtu jepen disa nga pikat kryesore të saj:
Atmosfera relaksuese. Klienti duhet të ndjehet i lirshëm për të shprehur çdo gjë. Situata e terapisë në fakt është një situatë e veçantë sociale, një situate ku nuk duhet të ndjeheni i frikësuar nga gjykimi apo përjashtimi. Në fakt, në terapinë frojdiane, terapisti thuajse zhduket. Për ta kompletuar skenën shtoni kolltukun relaksues, dritat e ulura, dhe muret e izoluara hermetikisht nga zhurmat. 
Asosacioni i lirë. Klienti mund të flasë për pothuajse çdo gjë. Teoria nënkupton që me anë të relaksimit konfliktet e pavetëdijshme do të pluskojnë në sipërfaqe. Vihet re një ngjashmëri midis terapisë frojdiane dhe të parit të ëndrrave! Gjithsesi, në terapi është terapisti, i cili është i trainuar për të njohur disa nga elementet e problemeve dhe zgjidhjet që duhet të shohë klienti. 
Rezistenca. Një nga këto elemente është rezistenca. Kur një klient përpiqet të ndryshojë çështje, hutohet krejtësisht, bie në gjumë, vjen vonë, apo s’vjen fare në takim, terapisti thotë “aha!” Këto rezistenca sugjerojnë se klienti është pranë diçkaje në asosacionet e tij të lira, që në mënyrë të pandërgjegjshme i sheh si kërcënuese. 
Analiza e ëndrrave. Në gjumë ne jemi disi më pak rezistentë ndaj pavetëdijes dhe ne lejojmë pak gjëra të vijnë në vetëdijen tone në formë simbolike. Këto dëshira nga idi i japin terapistit dhe klientit më shumë elemente. Shumë forma të terapisë e përdorin analizën e ëndrrave të klientit, por interpretimi frojdian dallon në atë që ka prirjen për të gjetur kuptime seksuale. 
Lapsuset. Paraprakset ose lapsuset quhen shpesh lapsuse frojdiane. Frojdi mendonte se ato janë elemente që të të çojnë tek konfliktet e pavetëdijes. Frojdi ishte i interesuar në shakatë që tregonin klientët e tij. Në fakt, Frojdi mendonte se thuajse çdo gjë nënkuptonte diçka në thuajse çdo kohë – rënia e një numri gabim, marrja e një kthese të gabuar, keqshqiptimi i një fjale, ishin objekte serioze të studimit të Frojdit. Gjithsesi, ai vetë reagoi ndaj pyetjes së studentit se çfarë simbolizonte puroja që tymoste gjithnjë, duke iu përgjigjur “ndonjëherë puroja është thjesht puro.” Kështu të jetë vallë?
Frojdianët e tjerë krijuan interes në testet projektive si Rorschachu ose testet e njollave të bojës. Teoria pas këtyre testeve është se kur stimuli është i vagët, klienti e plotëson atë me temat e veta të pavetëdijshme. Sërish, këto shërbejnë për t’i dhënë elemente terapistit. 
Transferencs, katharsis, dhe insight 
Transferenca shfaqet kur klienti projekton ndjenjat që i takojnë njerëzve të tjerë tek terapisti. Frojdi besonte se transferenca ishte e nevojshme në terapi për të sjellë emocionet e shtypura që e kanë rënduar klientin për shumë kohë, në sipërfaqe. Ju s’mund të ndjeheni vërtet i zemëruar për shembull pa patur një person real për t’u zemëruar. Marrëdhënia mes klientit dhe terapistit, në dallim nga ajo që besohet, është shumë e ngushtë në terapinë frojdiane, edhe pse kuptohet që s’duhet të dalë jashtë kontrollit. 
Katharsis është shpërthimi i papritur dhe dramatik i emocioneve që ndodh kur trauma del në sipërfaqe. Prandaj gjendet edhe pakoja me shami letre poshtë tavolinës. 
Insight-i është ndërgjegjësimi për burimin e emocionit, për ngjarjen traumatike. Pjesa më e madhe e terapisë kompletohet kur përjetohen katharsis dhe insight. Ajo që duhej të kishte ndodhur vite më pare – por që ju ishit të vegjël për ta përballuar ose nën presione të ndryshme konfliktuale – ka ndodhur tani, dhe ju jeni pranë të qenit një person më i lumtur.
Frojdi tha se qëllimi i terapisë ishte i thjeshtë “të kthente pavetëdijen në vetëdije”. 
________________________________________

----------


## lediooo

Diskutim
E vetmja gjë më e përhapur se admirimi i verbër për Frojdin duket se është urrejtja e verbër për të. Sigurisht, qëndrimi i duhur qëndron diku nga mesi. Le të shohim disa nga gabimet e dukshme në teorinë e tij. 
Pjesa më pak e pranuar e teorisë së Frojdit është kompleksi i Edipit dhe idetë e ankthit të tredhjes dhe zilisë së penisit. Cili është realiteti pas këtyre koncepteve? Është e vërtetë se disa fëmijë janë shumë të lidhur me prindin e seksit të kundërt dhe shumë kompetitivë me prindin e të njëjtit seks. Është e vërtetë se disa djem shqetësohen për dallimet midis djemve dhe vajzave dhe kanë frikë se mos dikush do t’u presë penisin. Është e vërtetë se disa vajza janë të shqetësuara apo dëshirojnë të kenë një penis. Dhe është e vërtetë se disa nga këta fëmijë i ruajnë këto afeksione, frikëra dhe dëshira deri në moshën e rritur. 
Pjesa më e madhe e teoricienëve të personalitetit, gjithsesi, i shohin këta shembuj si raste nëpër të, më shumë sesa universale, përjashtime më shumë sesa rregulla. Ato ndodhin në familje që nuk funksionojnë aq mire saç duhet, ku prindërit janë të palumtur me njëri-tjetrin, përdorin fëmijët kundër njëri-tjetrit. Ato ndodhin në familje ku prindërit denigrojnë vajzat për mungesën e tyre të penisit apo flasin për prerje penisi tek djemtë e pabindur. Ato ndodhin veçantërisht në lagjet ku nuk qarkullon as informacioni më i thjeshtë për seksin, dhe fëmijët mësojnë ide të gabuara nga fëmijë të tjerë. 
Nëse ne e shohim krizën e Edipit, ankthin e tredhjes dhe zilinë e penisit në një këndvështrim më metaforik dhe më pak të drejtpërdrejtë, ato janë koncepte të dobishme: ne i duam nënat dhe baballarët tanë, por edhe jemi në garë me ta. Fëmijët ndoshta i mësojnë sjelljet standarde heteroseksuale duke imituar prindin e të njëjtit seks dhe duke e pare tek prindi i seksit të kundërt. Në një shoqëri të dominuar nga meshkujt, të kesh penis – të jesh mashkull – është më mire se të mos kesh dhe humbja e statusit si mashkull është e frikshme. Të duash privilegjet e të qenurit mashkull, përveç organit mashkullor, është një gjë e arsyeshme për t’u pritur nga femrat me aspirate. Por Frojdi nuk kishte parasysh që ne t’i shihnim këto koncepte në mënyrë metaforike. Megjithatë, disa nga dishepujt e tij kështu bënë. 
Seksualiteti
Një kritikë më e përgjithshme e teorisë së Frojdit bëhet në drejtim të theksit mbi seksualitetin. Çdo gjë, si e mire edhe e keqe, duket se rrjedh nga shprehja apo shtypja e impulsit seksual. Shumë njerëz vënë në dyshim nëse ka apo jo forca të tjera që veprojnë. Frojdi vetë, më vonë shtoi edhe instiktin e vdekjes, që tregoi se ishte një ide tjetër jo aq e përqafuar.
Së pari më lejoni të theksoj se në fakt, shumë nga aktivitetet tona në njëfarë mënyre janë të motivuara nga seksi. Nëse e shihni me kujdes shoqërinë tone moderne, do të shihni që shumica e reklamave përdorin imazhe seksuale, që filmat dhe programet televizive nuk shiten nëse nuk përfshijnë stimuj të tillë, dhe se industria e modës është e bazuar në lojën e vazhdueshme seksuale të “kukamsheftit” dhe se ne të gjithë e kalojmë pjesën më të madhe të ditës duke luajtur “lojën e çiftimit”. Megjithatë ne nuk mendojmë se e gjithë jeta është seksuale.
Por theksi i Frojdit mbi seksualitetin nuk ishte i bazuar në sasinë e madhe të seksualitetit të dukshëm në shoqërinë e tij – ai bazohej në shmangien e fortë nga seksualiteti, sidomos në klasat e mesme dhe të larta, dhe sidomos në radhët e grave. Por ne harrojmë kollaj që bota ka ndryshuar mjaft në 100 vjetët e fundit. Ne harrojmë se mjekët dhe priftërinjtë rekomandonin një ndëshkim të forte për masturbimin, që fjala “këmbë” ishte një fjalë e pisët, që një grua e cila kishte dëshira seksuale konsiderohej automatikisht si një prostitutë e mundshme dhe se një nuse e re befasohej nga ngjarjet e natës së parë të martesës dhe i binin të fikët kur e mendonte.
Është meritë e Frojdit që arriti të dilte mbi qëndrimet e kulturës së tij për seksin. Edhe mentori i tij Breuer dhe i shkëlqyeri Charcot nuk e kuptonin plotësisht natyrën seksuale të problemeve të klientëve të tij. Gabimi i Frojdit ishte fakti që e përgjithësoi shumë dhe që nuk mori parasysh ndryshimet në kulturë. Është ironik fakti që shumë nga ndryshimet kulturore në qëndrimet seksuale i dedikohen në fakt veprës së Frojdit!

Pavetëdija
Një koncept i fundit që kritikohet shpesh është pavetëdija. Nuk argumentohet në lidhje me faktin nëse ajo ndikon në disa nga sjelljet tona, por në lidhje me atë se sa ndikon dhe çfarë natyre ka kafsha brenda nesh. 
Bihejvioristët, humanistët dhe ekzistencialistët besojnë të gjithë se (a) motivimet dhe problemet që mund t’i atribuoheshin pavetëdijes janë shumë më pak nga ç’mendonte Frojdi dhe (b) pavetëdija nuk është motori më i fuqishëm i aktivitetit tone. Shumë psikologë sot e shohin pavetëdijen si gjithçka për të cilën ne s’kemi nevojë apo që s’duam ta shohim. Disa teoricienë nuk e përdorin aspak këtë koncept. 
Nga ana tjetër, të paktën një teoricien, si Karl Jung, propozoi një pavetëdije para së cilës pavetëdija e Frojdit duket e papërfshillshme! Por do t’i lëmë këto për kapitujt e ardhshëm.
Aspekte pozitive
Njerëzit kanë prirjen e pafatë që për një plesht të djegin të gjithë jorganin. Nëse s’bien dakord me idenë a, b dhe c, nxjerrin si përfundim se edhe x, y dhe z janë të gabuara. Por Frojdi na dha shumë ide të mira, kaq të mira saqë janë përfshirë në mjaft teori të tjera, aq sa ne harrojmë t’ia dimë atij për nder. 
Së pari, Frojdi na bëri të ditura dy forca të fuqishme dhe kërkesat e tyre tek ne. Dikur pas në kohë, kur çdokush besonte se njerëzit ishin kryesisht racionalë, ai tregoi sesa shumë sjellja jonë ishte produkt i biologjisë. Atëherë kur kushdo i shihte njerëzit si veçmas të përgjegjshëm për veprimet e tyre, ai tregoi impaktin e shoqërisë. Kur secili i shihte burrin dhe gruan në role të përcaktuara nga natyra ose Zoti, ai tregoi sesa shumë vareshin rolet nga dinamika e familjes. Idi dhe superego – shfaqjet psikike të biologjisë dhe shoqërisë – do të jenë gjithnjë me ne, në një formë ose në një tjetër. 
Së dyti është teoria bazë, duke u kthyer pas tek Breuer, e simptomave të caktuara neurotike të shkaktuara nga traumat psikologjike. Edhe pse pjesa më e madhe e teoricienëve nuk besonin më se të gjitha neurozat mund të shpjegohen, apo se ishte e nevojshme të çliroje traumën për t’u bërë më mirë, tani është kthyer në një besim të përhapur se fëmijëria e mbushur me neglizhim, abuzim dhe tragjedi priret të formojë një të rritur të palumtur. 
Së treti është ideja e mbrojtjeve të egos. Edhe nëse s’ju pëlqen ideja e Frojdit për pavetëdijen, është e qartë se ne vazhdimisht përfshihemi në manipulime të vogla të realitetit dhe të kujtimeve tona mbi atë realitet për t’i përshtatur ato me nevojat tona, sidomos kur këto nevoja janë të forta. Unë do të sugjeroja që të mësoni t’i njihni këto mbrojtje: do të zbuloni se kur u vini emra kjo ju ndihmon t’i vini re tek vetja dhe tek të tjerët. 
Së fundi, forma bazë e terapisë duket se është ndërtuar gjerësisht prej Frojdit. Përveç disa terapive bihejvioriste, shumë terapi të tjera janë një “kurë e të folurit” dhe ende përfshijnë atmosferën e relaksuar fizike dhe shoqërore. Dhe edhe pse teoricienët e tjerë nuk shqetësohen për idenë e transferenceës, natyra tepër personale e marrëdhënies terapeutike shpesh shihet si me rëndësi për të arritur suksesin. 
Disa nga idetë e Frojdit janë të lidhura qartë me kulturën dhe epokën e tij. Ide të tjera nuk janë të testueshme kollaj. Disa mund të jenë çështje të lidhura me personalitetin dhe përvojat e vetë Frojdit. Por Frojdi ishte një vëzhgues i shkëlqyer i kushteve njerëzore dhe mjaft nga ajo çka tha, ka vlerën e vet edhe sot dhe do të jetë pjesë e teksteve të personalitetit edhe për vitet që do të vijnë. Edhe kur teoricienët dolën me ide krejt të ndryshme mbi mënyrën se si funksionojmë, në fakt ata i krahasojnë idetë e tyre me ato të Frojdit.

----------


## salihaj

Ishin ditë e rinisë relative, kur unë dhe nipi im Lexuam kompletin e Frojdit. I thash: "nipash të përlqeu Frojdi"? Ai mu përgjigj: "pa qenë jahudi nuk mundësh të jesh Frojd." Përshëndes "Lediooo"-në. Unë mendoi, se deri sa të del një Frojd i ri, Frojdi është numër një! Ishalla del ndonjë Frojd nga kombi shqiptar (është vullnet i imi).
Ne jemi tetë familje, nga një nën dhe nga një baba, shtatë familje janë terësisht të sulmuara nga problemet e ndryshme, e ndoshta të atakuara nga politika, e sidomos nga ajo ditorja. Ndërsa, familja ime tetë anëtarshe, e unë si kryefamiljar gjithmon e lus Zotin qe mos të na prishë Zoti harmoninë dhe rehatin qe posedojmë, por ta mbajë në këtë nivel. Për mua dhe fëmijtë e mijë qe janë të martuar familja është e shenjtë. 
Kisha me pasë fat të madhë qe shtatë familjet e prindërve të mijë të jenë në gjendjen e familjes sime. Ndërsa, familja e ime në lëkuren e tyre. Më mirë shtatë familje pozitive, e një e kundërt.
Me këtë dua të themë; Frojdi nuk ka pasë mundësi që të saktësoi saktë sa njerëz, apo sa familje kanë ra nën ndikimin e fenomeneve teorike të tij. Andaj besoi se gabim është konkluza; "se Frojdi ka qenë i përgjithësuar". Vetëm në trevën ku unë jetoi, janë bërë tri vrasje nga ana e gruas duke i ndihmuar djet. Ky fenomen i takon teorisë Edipjane. Shumë mirë pohuat se Mediat e bëjnë të vetë. Por, bëjë pyetje çfarë bëhet prapa skenave të këtyre media. Nuk është vështirë të konkludohet.

----------


## Edmond.S

> Sigmund Freud
> 
> born Sigismund Schlomo Freud (May 6, 1856  September 23, 1939), was a Jewish-Austrian neurologist who founded the psychoanalytic school of psychiatry.[1] Freud is best known for his theories of the unconscious mind and the defense mechanism of repression and for creating the clinical practice of psychoanalysis for treating psychopathology through dialogue between a patient (technically referred to as an "analysand") and a psychoanalyst. Freud is also renowned for his redefinition of sexual desire as the primary motivational energy of human life, as well as his therapeutic techniques, including the use of free association, his theory of transference in the therapeutic relationship, and the interpretation of dreams as sources of insight into unconscious desires. He was also an early neurological researcher into cerebral palsy. Freud was also a prolific essayist, drawing on psychoanalysis to contribute to the history, interpretation and critique of culture.
> 
> While some of Freud's ideas have fallen out of favor or have been modified by Neo-Freudians, and modern advances in the field of psychology have shown flaws in some of his theories, Freud's work remains seminal in humans' quest for self-understanding, especially in the history of clinical approaches. In academia, his ideas continue to influence the humanities and social sciences. He is considered one of the most prominent thinkers of the first half of the 20th century, in terms of originality and intellectual influence.


_Burimi: wikipedia

Me duket mjaft interesante dhe e jashtezakonshme puna e bere te tij,dhe do doja te flisnim per cdo gje qe ka te bej me te.
_
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Anna Frojd, lesbikja e babait të teorisë së seksualitetit* 

Përgatiti: Blerta Hyska.

Ajo ishte nxënësja, konfidentja, trashëgimtarja, dhe së pari, vajza e tij. Anna Frojd, psikanaliste si i ati, donte gratë, gjë që babai i saj gjeni, nuk pranoi ta kuptojë.



Sigmund Frojdi pati gjashtë fëmijë. Ai ishte 39 vjeç kur lindi e fundit, Anna, në vitin 1895. Bija ime e vetme e dashur, i shkruan i ati, që kishte tri vajza. Pa folur për të katërtën, psikanalizën, e cila, thotë ai, ka të njëjtën moshë me Annën. Ato kanë filluar të belbëzojnë së bashku. Ishte koha, shkruan  Elisabeth Roudinesco, ku Frojdi analizonte dishepujt e tij, bashkëshortet dhe partneret e tyre, miqtë e tyre, të dashurit e tyre. Të gjithë analizonin të gjithë, divani ishte në qendër të botës.

Edhe pse, si njëra dhe tjetra,  i “kanë shkaktuar njëlloj probleme”, psikanaliza kishte qenë më e dëshiruar se Anna, së cilës iu desh të luftonte kundër dy grave të tjera të shtëpisë, gruas dhe kunatës, por edhe kundër dy motrave më të mëdha, Sophie dhe Matilde. Për të fituar, ajo bëri një përpjekje të jashtëzakonshme: qëndroi në vatrën familjare dhe  u bë psikanaliste. Kolege dhe paciente: i ati e shtrin në divanin e analizës që në vitin 1918. Kura zgjati 4 vjet, rifilloi më vonë, për një vit tjetër. Më vonë, Anna do t’i kërkojë shumë shpesh të atit orë shtese analize.

Marrëdhëniet e tyre bëhen shumë shpejt të ngushta. Në letrat dërguar të atit, sidomos gjatë pushimeve të verës (periudhat e vetme kur ata ndaheshin), mësojmë se Anna nuk do të donte të rifillonte praktikat e saj vetmitare, mësojmë se kishte dhimbje gjatë ciklit menstrual. Kurse ai shqetësohet për shëndetin e tij, sa edhe për të sajin, ajo kërkon të shëndoshet, dhe i tregon me detaje përparimet e saj, për vite me radhë. Tani jam shëndoshur shumë, shkruan ajo gjithë krenari në vitin 1920.

Por ja si mërzitet themeluesi i psikanalizës. Ai që ka kaluar përtej mumies qesharake të moralit të para luftës (Cvajg), ai që ka zbuluar të pandërgjegjshmen, ai që vendosi theksin te roli themelor i seksualitetit, ai nuk do të kuptojë që e bija pëlqen vajzat. Ajo e lë të kuptohet, kur e motra martohet me Maksin, duke i shkruar të atit: Jam krejt indiferente ndaj Maksit. Kjo martesë nuk më pëlqen, por sigurisht nuk jam xheloze për të (Maksin).

Kur ajo shikon ëndrra domethënëse, nuk ia tregon… Ai mendon se ajo i druhet dëshirës së burrave, se e zmbraps atë. Ai e qetëson: Fëmijë, ti largoheshe nga disa gjëra prej të cilave një vajzë e rritur nuk ka pse të ketë frikë (1913). Në mes të këshillave gjysmë prindërore gjysmë mjekësore (Mos rri për shumë kohë në ujë, mos u fut shumë shpesh, as kur është freskët. Kjo të bën anemike. Mos shëtit vetëm në rrugët e gjata), ai i ndërfut disa mendime për ta bërë të buzëqeshë: E di nga burime të sigurta se dr. Jones ka qëllime serioze për ty. Ti nuk duhet ta shmangësh, por të pranosh qetësisht drejtimin e tij dhe iniciativat e tij, të jesh sa më e lirshme, të qëndrosh në nivelin e barazisë dhe miqësisë me të, ashtu siç ndodh në Angli, shmang qëndrimin vetëm me të, në mënyrë që ai të (mos) bëjë ndonjë hap vendimtar. Babai është si një nënë për të.

Çift i çuditshëm, gjithsesi. Ai i shpjegon Ubertragung, transfertën. Ajo merr pjesë në diskutimet mes Rank, Adler dhe Frojdit, të mërkurën. Si mund të duash një tjetër më pas, kur një burrë i tillë ju ka nderuar me mendimin e tij? pyet një analiste…Ata arrijnë të kenë të njëjtat mani gjuhësore. Fiksimin për ndajfoljet, për shembull, ajo: Ëndrrat e mia po bëhen tmerrësisht të dhimbshme, Kam marrëdhënie gjigantërisht të mira, me të gjithë. Ai: Banjat janë admirueshmërisht të këndshme.

Ajo shikon në ëndërr sikur është e verbër – ndërsa është ai që nuk sheh. Ndonjëherë letrat e tyre shkëmbehen rrugës. Ai u përgjigjet pyetjeve të saj para se ajo t’ia bëjë, dhe i tregon për shqetësimet dhe zhgënjimet e tij. Jemi më 1 shtator dhe nuk kanë dalë akoma kërpudhat (vit pas viti, do të dimë gjithçka për daljen e kërpudhave). Një ditë të bukur, ajo heq dorë nga martesa, ndërsa Frojdi ka qëndruar i qashtër që kur ka lindur ajo.

Psikanaliste, specialiste e fëmijëve, ajo e konsideron homoseksualitetin si sëmundje. Pra, do të jetë sëmundja që do të marroset për Dorothy Burlingham, një amerikane fëmijët e së cilës ajo i kuron. Pasioni është reciprok, intimiteti i pamohueshëm, e gjithë kjo nën hundën e të atit, që shpesh shëtit me ato të dyja. Kur udhëtojnë, ajo fle në të njëjtën dhomë me Dorothy, dhe i flet Frojdit për këtë. Madje i tregon: I dhashë disa tekste që kam shkruar kohët e fundit, ajo po i mëson përmendësh, Kjo nuk ka kuptim, shton ajo. Baba e bijë janë aq të lidhur, sa që ai shqetësohet po aq sa gëzohet.

Sapo ndahen, i shkruajnë njëri – tjetrit. Ajo është e ngazëllyer, tepër simpatike, e drejtpërdrejtë, spirituale, inteligjente. Ajo ankohet se nuk ka marrë shumë letra, planifikon të korruptojë postierin për të marrë më shumë (1922), Kujdesu që pacientët mos të të shqetësojnë shumë. Lëri gratë e milionerëve të çmenden të qeta, se mos kanë ndonjë gjë tjetër për të bërë. Dhe ai, me të njëjtin ton zbavitës: Shëtitje e këndshme nëpër qytet, në stacion, për të shijuar mjerimin e udhëtarëve. Ata flasin shumë pak për teoritë.

Ajo e pyet në vitin 1920: Kam këtu një artikull të Pierce Clarck për neurozat e shkaktuara nga detyrimi. Është një absurditet, apo jam unë që nuk kuptoj?  Frojd i përgjigjet: Ke të drejtë, është një tekst krejtësisht idiot. Shumë letra për turizëm, për projekte, histori vizash, shëndeti, udhëtimesh. Njeriu i madh i flet hapur: Popullariteti im në Angli dhe në Amerikë po rritet edhe më shumë.

Në vitin 1923, pas udhëtimit të përbashkët në Romë, shumë i rëndësishëm për të dy, Frojdi mëson që sëmundja në nofull është kancer, shto edhe problemet kardiake. Tumori përparon. Operacione, proteza…Anna vendos të mos largohet më nga shtëpia atërore, dhe përfaqëson Frojdin nëpër aktivitete. Nuk ka më letra, me përjashtim të një periudhe udhëtimi: Anna, e dërrmuar, shkon në Itali për të marrë veten në shoqërinë e Dorothy, me të cilën, ajo ka shoqërinë më të këndshme dhe më të pastër.

Në vitin 1927, e joshur nga një grua tjetër, Eva Rosenfeld, ajo hap me Dorothy dhe me atë një shkollë për fëmijët në kurim – por e dërgon Dorothy në divanin e të atit. Mish-mash i vërtetë! Dorothy vendoset në të njëjtën banesë me Frojdët, ajo ka një linjë telefoni direkt me Anën. Kur më së fundi iu mbush mendja nga Jones dhe Marie  Bonaparte se nazistët donin kokat e hebrejve, Frojdi u nis për në Londër (1938), Anna do ta ndjekë, dhe Dorothy gjithashtu. Ata të dy kujdesen për fëmijët e Dorothy dhe krijojnë një qendër kërkimi terapeutike dhe klinike – e bazuar mbi teoritë frojdiane, kundër rrymës dominuese në Angli, ajo e Melanie Kelin. Një nga djemtë e Dorothy do të analizohet nga Anna për rreth 45 vjet, deri në vitin 1969.

Frojdi po përgatitet të vdesë, ai refuzon analgjezikët, për të ruajtur kthjelltësinë e të menduarit. E bija është me të. Në fund të agonisë, Anna e ka humbur plotësisht gjumin dhe i shfaq të atit një fytyrë rrëzëllitëse. Frojdi nuk e falenderon kurrë. Gjërat janë siç duhet të jenë. Anna sakrifikohet, Frojdi e pranon sakrificën.

Pas vdekjes, Anna do të trashëgojë gjithçka nga i ati, arkivat, biografitë… Ajo vdiq më 9 tetor 1982 – në kohën e kërpudhave.



*Sipas Le nouvel observateur.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...ghlight=frojdi

----------


## Ciarli

Sigmund Freud u edukua nga Djaj fin por qe nuk ia treguan te gjitha dhe qe e kane pranuar deshtimin e tyre para Hyjit apo atij qe kujdeset per zotin.

----------


## johnsnow

Kur qau nicja

----------


## martini1984

Suksesi do te tregoje efikasitetin e secilit lloj te perpjekjeve ,po per raste te tilla te perziera eshte e veshtire te vendosen rregulla te pergjithshme!
Faqja 63.....nga FROJD.
Tung!

----------


## Ciarli

..Frojdi ka qene nje hero negativ apo humbes i madh i botes se mendimit! ai nuk e pranon gjetjen asnjehere ne fund te mendimit te tij dhe perdor shkallezimin negativ apo studimin e qenieve inferiore, negerve, per te vertetuar disa nga gjysem te vertetat e tij sic eshte fjala vjen simboli i penisit qe perkunder vendimit te tij nuk ka karakter negativ dhe ky simbol nuk ndalet tek penisi si tregues i vetvetes, por vullneti, deshira por edhe habia apo femra jane produkte te aktivitetit te penisit apo mashkullit apo burrit te dheut apo te fortit!

----------

